# how to view cars 4 sale



## jammer0070 (Feb 10, 2008)

hi i have just joined the web membership (£15) as i wanted to view the cars 4 sale £35 membership


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Think you have to wait for a mod to approve then you should be good to go.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Cool

Mine is for sale :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jammer, Once you get your membership No. Follow these instructions, then Admin will do the rest,after a reminder I expect.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------

